# Irish Sextuplet passes away



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/foyle_and_west/8161198.stm

How very sad, hope that the remaining 5 continue to grow strong..


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Aw so sad  

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

My prayers are with the family xx


----------

